# Live from Oconee WMA TBG event...



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2009)

No members here yet just 2 wannabes. 1st thing I learned is Marty can cook. Steak n'taters. Did I mention there was blood shed today?  Our campsite is just past the skinnin rack. Yall bring some firewood!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking forward to that story!
I plan to get there mid afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2009)

Did I mention we need firewood????????


----------



## SOS (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be down for Saturday night.  Will bring some Ossabaw hog brats and kraut for the feast.  I want to wait for it to get reaaalllly cold.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 4, 2009)

Firewood is no more an issue. Big group in camp already to include Me,Marty. Dpoole. Hatchet Dan Oconee Dan Ken Purdy. Baldfish jake allen rogerb dennis melvin and a few others.  I am in a finger between 2 pine thickets, marty is at a creek crossing that looks like half a dozen have been thru since the rain. The rest of the guys are keeping the fire going for us lol.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 4, 2009)

Tn girl. Pine Nut and Decatur have made it in.  Dennis seen 3 deer.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 4, 2009)

Pic by the fire. Roger n'Donnie. Its gettin deep round here.  lol


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 5, 2009)

Yall got the fire going?  Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea, they need to check in...


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 5, 2009)

We are good! Just not much to eat here tonite.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2009)

Me and baldfish stopped in for a visit today!!! I can vouch for the fact that they had plenty to eat!!................I will post some pictures tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2009)

As promised here are some pictures from yesterday!! Hatchet Dan making a Bow along with Some aerial target practice, and otherwise Good times. Tomi won a free raffle ticket for being the first to hit one of the aerial targets, After the prize was offered up

I wish I had gotten more pics, but I was only there to visit for a short time


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I'm beginnin to see a pattern.  Ya'll are havin way to much fun!!!!!!!!!  No wunder there's no tenderloin on the grill, a deer would have to be sittin around the firepit to be in danger from that  crowd!  I'm just  mad cause I can't be there.  Ya'll have fun


----------



## Dennis (Dec 6, 2009)

Was we supposed to be hunting! We were having so much fun there was not much hunting done. But once again it was one of the best trips you could ask for. And im truly blessed to have so many good friends to do these things with and im sorry for the people that could not make it because we sure had some fun!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 6, 2009)

Definitely one of our best "shinnin' times".  We did hunt some, but I have to say the time around the cook fires was as good as it will ever be.  Dennis said " We got to find a way to do this more often!"
I believe we all agree on that!  Fine time and some of THE best food ever!  Bill


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 6, 2009)

Hate I couldn't make this one.  I took the family to Disney world instead.  As tough as it was to miss this hunt, you should have seen the look on my 3 y/o's face when she met Mickey.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 6, 2009)

Musta been cold...Dennis has shoes on.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 6, 2009)

Wish I could have been there, looks like ya'll had a blast.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the reports and the wonderful photo's. I have enjoyed keeping up with the going ons at this hunt. Glad all had a great time and especially a safe hunt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I was the luckiest of them all.

I walked away from this with a custom "Hatchet Dan" stickbow.

Thanks again Dan!


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 6, 2009)

What a ball!  Met some new friends and everyone there had a good time.  Thanks to all who showed up, and especially those that provided food!  Everyone there pitched in to make sure this was a great camp, from cooking, cleaning up, to bringing firewood.  Glad I could be there.
Dan


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I think I was the luckiest of them all.
> 
> I walked away from this with a custom "Hatchet Dan" stickbow.
> 
> Thanks again Dan!


My last meeting with Dan at the Poole party!!................I walked away With one of "Hatchet Dan's" Stick bows.............I was tickled to death with it..................about a month ago I was showing it off, when I pulled it back.........I heard a small crack

I brought it when we came to visit, and asked him for suggestions on how to repair it................He Started to tell me............Then said come on we'll fix it right now, it won't take a minute..................Thanks Dan again for the Bow, and now for the repair

Dan Is some good folks!! I don't care who you are!!

Actually all of the folks that I have met out of the bunch at this hunt is good folks!!


----------



## gurn (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a great time!! Yall sure know how to have fun. Wish I was there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 7, 2009)

Got home a short while ago, I had a blast!!!! Got to see old friends and make alot of new ones too!!! Love that little gal Sarah Wills!!!!! I have many pics but will post on Mon after I sleep and unpack my jeep. Thanks to everyone that fed me, (esp. Jeff!!!) and for all the laughs (even if it was at my expense!!!! buckbacks!!!!!)
As it seems to be a reoccuring theme of mine....thanks so much for letting a little girl from TN come to your party and go home with such wonderful memories of times well spent with special friends.


----------



## 730waters (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay now!! Let's see, "we had a great time", great food, fun, the whole works. And, you all want to rub it in!! Couldn't make it, never found the German Chocolate recipe , and I had the flu!! As, Burt Reynolds use to say: AW SHOOT!!  Yeah, I know Parting is such sweet sorrow, and all the other stuff I don't want to hear right now!!! LOL  Just wait I'll show up one day to one of these Shindigs. From the far north...., no darn it , I mean the far North South...,  can't help it, born a southern rebel!!
D.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 7, 2009)

It sure was fun !!!!!!!!! for those that came enjoyed yalls company.. There are some good folks on this site. For those that did not come yall missed out,and Nick i was not cold just old and gettin older i hope, but i aint as old or grouchy as you. We waited all weekend on that cake, but if he had the flu will give him a pass. now gotta go on a diet  we ate and ate and ate it was all good!!!! Beautiful country hills and hollows  and more white oaks in one bottom than we have in the entire county. Found some pretty places to hunt and no doubt some fine hunting is available there..


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 7, 2009)

730waters said:


> Okay now!! Let's see, "we had a great time", great food, fun, the whole works. And, you all want to rub it in!! Couldn't make it, never found the German Chocolate recipe , and I had the flu!! As, Burt Reynolds use to say: AW SHOOT!!  Yeah, I know Parting is such sweet sorrow, and all the other stuff I don't want to hear right now!!! LOL  Just wait I'll show up one day to one of these Shindigs. From the far north...., no darn it , I mean the far North South...,  can't help it, born a southern rebel!!
> D.



They was all lookin for that cake and the person with it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 7, 2009)

730waters said:


> Okay now!! Let's see, "we had a great time", great food, fun, the whole works. And, you all want to rub it in!! Couldn't make it, never found the German Chocolate recipe , and I had the flu!! As, Burt Reynolds use to say: AW SHOOT!!  Yeah, I know Parting is such sweet sorrow, and all the other stuff I don't want to hear right now!!! LOL  Just wait I'll show up one day to one of these Shindigs. From the far north...., no darn it , I mean the far North South...,  can't help it, born a southern rebel!!
> D.



Oh yeh....your name could be "MUD"!!!!!!! You better have been sicker than a possum on Sat night in Schley Cty!!!!! at the Poole Plantation!!!! You could have also made the cake and sent it.....someone would have come by to get it!!!!!  Anyway, hate you did miss it!! and hope you're feeling better....then worse cause you didn't make it!!!. It was a good time!!!! Maybe you can make the next one....better not promise cakes or we'll figure out where you live and come see ya!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, here's the majority of the pics I took at Oconee this weekend. Ya'll know who you are, so won't ID anyone really. I tend to take alot of shots of images while walking the woods and hunting, so you get those from my eyes as well!! 
I really enjoyed finding the 2 small cemeteries just off one of the main roads thru the WMA. The Lawrence family had very large monuments, that were dated from 1791 til 1869. The single stone, really impressed me to find, Cpt. William J. Neary Qtrmaster 44 GA INF. CSA. humbled me to be honored enough to find him. Then HatchetDan told me of the second little cemetery with the Baugh family in it. Now that's my kinfolk so had to add those pics as well!!!! 
The first picture was of HatchetDan warming his best side!!!!! Later on several good ones of that fine man doing what he does the best!!!! 
I had the best time hitting the aerial targets, course that might have been because I hit mine!!!!!!those pictures posted earlier!!!
Ain't me and Oconee Dan cute!!! He does have the deer in the headlight look!!!my new avatar!!!!
Oconee Dan brought out the chronometer(?) not sure the name but we all had fun checking our arrow speeds!!!
I didn't get alot of pictures during the Sat night social around the fire, as I was eating during that important 14 minutes Steve talked about in the other thread!!!!!
On Sun. several of us took a "walk about" to shoot stumps and rocks and leaves!!!! 
I got a good one of Dennis and a sweetheart named Sarah Wills!!!! She's my new friend for sure!! Can't wait to shoot with her at NGT!!!!
Everyone agreed, it was a successful hunt and we all want to return again soon!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 7, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wc8IXLVJ4ds&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wc8IXLVJ4ds&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Here's a short little clip from the "walk about" we did on Sun. at the end Decator III is telling how he's been taught by his Daddy to not touch the "white paper" found in the woods!!!! He's a smart little fella!!!! He showed us deer and hog tracks and really enjoyed the unusal rock formations, as we all did those!!! Dennis enjoyed being Decator's "horsey" ride, plus kept his ears warm!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Dec 7, 2009)

Man wish I'd made this one. Looks like ya'll had a grandole time. Will be putting this one one me calender for next year.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you Tomi for the photo's we have come to expect from you. I sure enjoyed them and the video. No doubt I REALLY missed out on this adventure but am enjoying all the reports nonetheless.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 7, 2009)

Those are some fine pictures! Thanks to all who has put them up. 
I could type several paragraphs about all the good things from this weekend and still not cover everything.
Amazing food, fun times and some of the absolutely best folks I have ever had the pleasure to spend time with. I 
am happy, and proud to have been a part.
To all those who were not with us, you were missed. 
Also a real pretty place to camp and spend time in time woods.
Rain seemed to be around most of the day Saturday, except on our camp. It might have been the heat from the fire keeping the moisture at bay. 
Thank you Hatchett Dan for hosting this hunt. 

And now, Decatur with a fine shot!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool pics!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 7, 2009)

Did yall get any hunting done? If so did anyone see any deer or hogs and if so did they get a shot?


----------



## dpoole (Dec 7, 2009)

some deer were seen but no one got a shot. No hogs were seen, but i did hear one fellow say he found sign where they had been rubbing mud on some trees


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are a few shots I took.
















Hatchet Dan is a master!











A bow rock I found in my wanderings.


----------

